# Netzwekstecker/-dosen zum schrauben/löten - gibts sowas?



## Joel-92 (8. Februar 2012)

*Netzwekstecker/-dosen zum schrauben/löten - gibts sowas?*

Hallo,

gibt es cat 5 Netzwerkstecker bzw. Netzwerkbuchsen die man schrauben/löten kann?
Ich möchte an ein Netzwerkkabel von einer Rolle, das keine Stecker hat auf einer Seite einen Stecker und auf der anderen Seite eine Buchse anbringen, damit das Netzwerkkabel als Netzwerk-Verlängerungskabel genutzt werden kann. Meine Frage ist nun, ob es Stecker/Buchsen zum schrauben oder löten gibt. Also etwas, wo man kein Spezielles Werkzeug dafür benötigt. 

Danke.


----------



## rabe08 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Netzwekstecker/-dosen zum schrauben/löten - gibts sowas?*

ja. Elektronik und Technik bei reichelt elektronik günstig bestellen ich bin mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher, ob das standardkonform ist. Unabhängig davon könnte es funktionieren.

edit: ich würde es mit Krimpzange machen, so teuer ist eine einfache nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Netzwekstecker/-dosen zum schrauben/löten - gibts sowas?*

Schau dir mal einen Telegärtner MFP8 Cat.6A an: Telegärtnerseite bisschen runterscrollen, kann das nicht direkt verlinken.
Ist nicht guenstig, aber brauchbar. Und hier ein PCGH Preisvergleichlink.
Habe damit selbst schon Cat 7 Leitungen angeschlossen. Kann man mit einem Standardwerkzeug verbauen und funktioniert.

Als Buchse kannst ein AMJ-S Modul nehmen.
Ist zwar als Einsteckmodul fuer ein Patchfeld gedacht, aber man kann ja soetwas auch bisserl Zweckentfremden.
Dafuer brauchst auch kein spezielles Werkzeug.
Was ich empfehle ist: ein scharfes Messer (Teppichmesser, wenn man damit aufpasst und etwas geuebt ist, andere schlagen bei dem Vorschlag die Haende uebern Kopf zusammen), ein Elektronikseitenschneider mit einer geraden Schneidekante auf der Rueckseite, eine vernuenftige Wasserpumpenzange. Und wenn man es ganz gut machen will, ein bisschen Kupferband fuer den Schirm.

Meine Erfahrung mit diesen Dingern ist, das Telegaertner Top Sachen herstellt, im Vergleich zu Panduit, BTR und einigen Anderen.
Mit Panduit Modulen hatte ich beim letzten Projekt etws Schwierigkeiten bei den Messungen und beim Messprotokoll.
Leider waren diese Dinger ausgeschrieben und ich musste sie verwenden.


----------



## Joel-92 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Netzwekstecker/-dosen zum schrauben/löten - gibts sowas?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> ja. Elektronik und Technik bei reichelt elektronik günstig bestellen ich bin mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher, ob das standardkonform ist. Unabhängig davon könnte es funktionieren.
> 
> edit: ich würde es mit Krimpzange machen, so teuer ist eine einfache nicht.


 

Was bräuchte ich da für Werkzeug + Stecker? Hättest du da Links dazu? Danke


----------



## Frezy (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Netzwekstecker/-dosen zum schrauben/löten - gibts sowas?*

Hey,

Ich würde dir ganz dringend empfehlen ein LSA Auflegewerkzeug zuzulegen! (Es geht zwar auch mit einem Messer, aber das würde ich dir keines Falls empfehlen. Das Ding braucht man immer wieder einmal.)

KRONE LSA+ Auflegewerkzeug

Und dann stink normale CAT5/6 Dosen.

Unterputzdose RJ45 CAT6, 2fach, mit Rahmen

Damit klemmst du dann die einzelnen Adern in die vorgesehenen Anschlüsse in der Dose. Ganz einfach.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## taks (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Netzwekstecker/-dosen zum schrauben/löten - gibts sowas?*

Ich benutze immer die hier: R&M Online Katalog

Oder alternativ R&M Online Katalog


----------

